

Inspirational: From Illegal Immigrant to Brain Surgeon - dangoldin
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/13/science/13conv.html?ex=1368417600&en=6db918210717207b&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
wumi
"All along, I had much luck with mentors."

Seems like this is an intangible in the successes of many.

~~~
manny
The obvious question to ask here is: how can I find one?

~~~
dangoldin
The same way you increase your "luck." You put yourself in situations where
you just increase your odds. Go meet more people, interact more, build a
network.

Compare it to rolling a die, it's only a 1/6 chance to roll a 6 but if you
keep on rolling it you will increase your chances.

